# beef tenderloin canapes- temperature?



## chanemarie (May 16, 2006)

hi everyone.
I am making about 126 beef tenderloin canapes for this cocktail party. 
My question is what temperature should I cook the tenderloin too?...every recipe i see says medium rare...which is about 145 some recipes say 130...160 is medium....i like my meat medium well but I know that a lot of folks like it to be tender and a little red.....

i would be putting horseradish cream or sauce on the canapes too...:smiles:


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I really don't know how med/well-well ranks on the scale of popularity. I've seen a lot of disclamers in restaurants not accepting responsibility for the quality of steaks prepared over medium. (My uncle would only cook meat black and blacker...yuk)

Rule of thumb is follow the trend.

April


----------



## chanemarie (May 16, 2006)

thank you april! :bounce:


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

125-130.....


----------



## chanemarie (May 16, 2006)

Thank you Dan01


----------



## expatc (Feb 16, 2006)

I think that definitely don't go above med rare. Any more well done and the problems are non-stop. First, you can' make an attractive canape because the meat is totally inflexible. Second, all of your meat will have the taste and texture of , well, a shoe (possibly a sock if it is really good beef). Third, most of the guests will think it was a mistake and you overcooked the beef.

If I were doing it, i would make 100 of the med-rare and 26 of them at med well. That way you have done good quality work and at the same time been sensitive to those guests that live in fear of the color red!


----------



## chanemarie (May 16, 2006)

thank you so much that's a great idea ExpatC...!!!!!!:roll:


----------



## velvet (Sep 11, 2006)

chanemarie said:


> hi everyone.
> I am making about 126 beef tenderloin canapes for this cocktail party.
> My question is what temperature should I cook the tenderloin too?...every recipe i see says medium rare...which is about 145 some recipes say 130...160 is medium....i like my meat medium well but I know that a lot of folks like it to be tender and a little red.....
> 
> i would be putting horseradish cream or sauce on the canapes too...:smiles:[/


----------

